# lowering 95 sentra



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

hi all, i was wondering i wanted to lower my 95 sentra gxe and saw that they said not to go under 1.5 inches. my question is i was looking at the eibach 1.4 and went to a shop that said i would have to get a new camber set priced at 550 for the springs labor and alignment. this seems high and i was curious do i need the alignment/cambers or should i shop around?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Wow I wanted to lower my car as well I didn't know it would be that much...

I really want to hear what people have paid..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

So the shop is selling you the Eibach springs, the alignment, and the labor for $550?? That is too much. I dont know if you need a new camber set. 1.4 isnt that much of an aggressive drop. I plan to do a 2" drop and I definetely would need new camber.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

you wont need a camber kit unless you really want adjustable camber THAT bad. the only camber i saw when doing my own alignment in school was a -1.0 on the front left or right, i forgot. but it rides great, id recommend the eibach prokits + kyb agx combo, it makes it a whole much funner.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I lowered my car with Eibach pro-kit and you don't need the alignment kit.
You said $550.00 for the springs + installation??
I paid $450.00 just for installation
I agree with aznvirus best combination kyb-agx+pro-kits
Handling is awesome.
I think is -1.0 front right

Jay L.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

or you can buy gold line lowering springs that around $190 for a set of 4 .. give you a 2 inch drop


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*dropping it.........*

i bought my eibach pro-kit for 235 and put them on myself and then aligned them, they still fell within specs, and like everybody said, 1.4 is not too much to need a camber kit, rule is if you go lower than 1.5", then, unfotunately you will need a camber kit, and who has it, i think stillen and jwt, also the only thing adjustable on a stock b14 is the front toe, no rear camber/toe and no front camber/caster, which kinda really suck because it shows "how much they spent on designing our suspension", also i've heard about these gold lines, i think, that they don't pay too much attention to performance, just for the heck of dropping the car, but it's your choice, "be enlightened grasshopper......"


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2002)

try e bay I got almost brand new sprint springs for 50 bucks and I got ingalls camber kit for like 20 bucks but jus the -1 camber wasnt really enuff for the 2 in drop to the alignment guy tightened the tie rods on my car so it met th requirements so it didnt camber out at all


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*hmmm.........*

ingalls camber kit, what does it consist of, i also need info, might plan on dropping the car some more.....


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

You sould not need a camber kit! If you take your car to a good shop, tehy should be able to set it to specs. I have a '95 200SX with Eibach Sportline's on AGX's. I didn't get any additional aligment kist or anything alike. Once I got my new wheels, I took it to a local (very reputable) tire shop. The guys said that it was an easy aligment job. So if they could align it with sportlines, I'm sure Pro's won't be that much of a headache.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if 1.4 " isnt low enough for you then go with the 2 inch drop from gold lines.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Liuspeed.....


stop forcing your products on forum members...if he wants them, he will see your post in the classifieds. consider yourself warned.

please PM him, or keep it in the classifieds...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

the camber kit is jus some bolt that are thinner but they bulge on a side to adjust camber the dont cost much like 20 bucks or so not really wallet breaker


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

But you wont need them..and they can slip...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*okay...........*

so how low do sportlines drop the car anyway???
also those bolts on that camber kit, are they a direct replacement to the bolts that go in the strut to the steering knuckle???


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Sportlines are a 1.9 drop....and forget the camber bolts bro. If you really have to have some adjustment, read Kojimas articles on suspension, and the "slotting" of the strut for a little camber adjustment


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*thanks.....*

highly appreciated.......


----------



## vanillarice (Sep 29, 2002)

the sportlines for the b14 sentra/200sx lower it 1.9" all around and what i've been told, although not tested, is that up to 2" yer fine and won't need a camber kit, but i'm sure that also depends upon the specific car. by the way, I put sportlines w/ agx's on the rear of my b14 n it bottomed out jus pulling out of a driveway...I then realized that the shocks were on the softest setting of #1!!! :-x but the shocks r fine but now i hear a thunk noise when i go on dips and the rears get compressed a lot like something is loose and I even tried different shocks and it still makes the noise. does anyone know of something back there that could get knocked loose from a hard hit?


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

My car is lowered with Eibach Sportlines (1.9") in the front and Eibach Pro Kits (1.4) in the rear. I needed no camber plates and you won't either if you go with the Sportlines or Prokits. Just take it to the alignment shop after its lowered or you will kill the front tires really fast.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

is it good to mix and match?? how does the car handle with that setup??


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> is it good to mix and match?? how does the car handle with that setup??


I have heard its not good to mix and match springs. I did some research and talked to a couple of people that have the same drop and they had good things to say about it. I like the drop alot. The cars drop looks even which is what I wanted. I am still running on the stock struts and I don't really think its that bad it hops a little over rough surfaces. I have the AGXs but want the stocks to go out before I change. Its no autocross car but I have thrown it through some crazy turns and handled it pretty good. Should be alot better with the AGX's. I had a 98 Sentra xe with ground controls and agxs and I can honestly say I like the springs more. I might take some abuse for saying that but its my opinion.

Here is a coupld pics of my car.
http://members.cardomain.com/championjeep


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

Chicago, i'm assuming you have the koni bump stops, too?




Chicago Tony said:


> I have heard its not good to mix and match springs. I did some research and talked to a couple of people that have the same drop and they had good things to say about it. I like the drop alot. The cars drop looks even which is what I wanted. I am still running on the stock struts and I don't really think its that bad it hops a little over rough surfaces. I have the AGXs but want the stocks to go out before I change. Its no autocross car but I have thrown it through some crazy turns and handled it pretty good. Should be alot better with the AGX's. I had a 98 Sentra xe with ground controls and agxs and I can honestly say I like the springs more. I might take some abuse for saying that but its my opinion.
> 
> Here is a coupld pics of my car.
> http://members.cardomain.com/championjeep


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

99 stealthy: I don't have the Koni bumpstops. Took 1.5 inches off the stock bumpstops. Plan on going with the Konis when I put my struts on.


----------

